# Flukeview 123 Scopemeter Software



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

We bought a FlukeView 123 Scopemeter about 12 years ago for around $3000.00. The software that came with it is now outdated for modern Windows programs.  

Has anyone come across this problem? What did you do?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We run it on our programming laptops that still run XP and 7, none of that vista or 8-8.1 crap.


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

XP or 7?? Really? Ok, I am going to try loading it today. I have a laptop with 7 on it. 

Thanks for the reply Jlarson ! :thumbsup:


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Sometimes the programs can be run under compatibility mode under Vista or 7. 

The other thing to keep in mind is that often the programs require admin rights.

That said, where I work we tend to have a number of "legacy" laptops to interface with older stuff, be it tools, or things like plcs. Nothing like booting up an old laptop into dos to troubleshoot.


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

make sure to install it in the C:/Program Files x/86 folder not just the Programs folder. The programs in the "Program Files" folder are expected to be 64bit. This program precedes that. 

On the same note, I have windows 8.1 and it has the compatibility built in as well. Just keep telling it whether the program works or not.


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

@KDC and Expediter = Thanks so Much. I will try that. I am not that computer savvy. I'll post how it goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

power said:


> @KDC and Expediter = Thanks so Much. I will try that. I am not that computer savvy. I'll post how it goes. :thumbsup:


IIRC the compatability option can be found in the shortcut icon properties. I have never tried to look for in the exe file properties although it may be there.


----------



## txag08 (May 15, 2014)

This meter is still available and the newest version of the fluke view scope meter software is available on fluke's website and works well. When you download the software you will download the "demo". I believe it's the full software you must activate it with a valid product key or it goes to a "demo" mode. As long as you have he original key you should be able to download the new software and be up and working. 

Worst case you can buy it on Amazon for $300


----------

